# Hyatt Kaanapali Beach



## sjsharkie (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anyone have an upcoming stay for the Hyatt Kaanapali Beach?

I see that the hotel website is now accepting reservations from 12/12/14.

Curious if anyone can share any experiences if they have/are/will be staying there.

-ryan


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 11, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> Does anyone have an upcoming stay for the Hyatt Kaanapali Beach?
> 
> I see that the hotel website is now accepting reservations from 12/12/14.
> 
> ...



We were there for 5 days in September.  So I don't ramble about things you don't care about, let me know what questions you have.

Marty


----------



## winos2 (Dec 11, 2014)

california-bighorn said:


> We were there for 5 days in September.  So I don't ramble about things you don't care about, let me know what questions you have.
> 
> Marty


Why don't you do a report on this Resort.  No one has done that yet.   Thanks


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 11, 2014)

winos2 said:


> Why don't you do a report on this Resort.  No one has done that yet.   Thanks


I agree, lets's read something about it  Pictures


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 12, 2014)

winos2 said:


> Why don't you do a report on this Resort.  No one has done that yet.   Thanks



I just submitted a review.  Please let me know if I didn't cover an area of interest to you.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 13, 2014)

california-bighorn said:


> I just submitted a review.  Please let me know if I didn't cover an area of interest to you.



How could you do a review?  It is just opening now.  We were there two weeks ago and the model had just opened a few days before.  I described our tour in another thread here.  They told us that the resort would have a "soft opening" in December for Christmas week.


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 14, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> How could you do a review?  It is just opening now.  We were there two weeks ago and the model had just opened a few days before.  I described our tour in another thread here.  They told us that the resort would have a "soft opening" in December for Christmas week.



The review was for the Hyatt that is serving as a feeder for sales to the Residence Club. I included what we were told about the new Residence Club that is next door.  Your right it wasn't open, all we could see was the "under glass model" and the construction.


----------



## sjsharkie (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks but I am looking for anyone who has stayed at the actual timeshare units. With Hyatt accepting reservations for stays starting 12/12, I figured we might start to see people who have stayed there soon. 

Ryan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Dec 20, 2014)

Soft opening is this week. Very low occupancy. The grand opening is 12/26 and at full occupancy.

The pools are nice -- understated elegance. They have a deck with lounge chairs in the water and nice terry covers for the chaise lounges. The rooms are nice, as expected. I believe they are all ocean view. The sofa sleeper has that nice memory foam mattresses you will find at other Hyatt resorts, which means someone can actually sleep on it in comfort. Cool tub in the one bathroom and regular in the other. Chaise lounges w/ nice cushions on each lanai. 

Units are being sold as 1-52 float -- no event week. Prices vary by room size (1, 2, or 3 bedroom) and location (lower or upper floor). The 1 and 3 bedrooms are sold out. A lower floor 2 bedroom is about $60k and $2k in MF. 

There is a market on property that carries some fresh veggies, frozen goods, other staples and wines. It was barely stocked, but should be more stocked after the true opening on the 26th.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 20, 2014)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> Soft opening is this week. Very low occupancy. The grand opening is 12/26 and at full occupancy.
> 
> The pools are nice -- understated elegance. They have a deck with lounge chairs in the water and nice terry covers for the chaise lounges. The rooms are nice, as expected. I believe they are all ocean view. The sofa sleeper has that nice memory foam mattresses you will find at other Hyatt resorts, which means someone can actually sleep on it in comfort. Cool tub in the one bathroom and regular in the other. Chaise lounges w/ nice cushions on each lanai.
> 
> ...



When we did the tour the units were being sold as fixed weeks and I don't think that has changed.  Prices vary by the week and by floor (1-4, 5-8, 9-12), as well as by size.


----------



## Larry (Dec 21, 2014)

vacationtime1 said:


> When we did the tour the units were being sold as fixed weeks and I don't think that has changed.  Prices vary by the week and by floor (1-4, 5-8, 9-12), as well as by size.



Not entirely correct. I was just there and they explained that it was sold as both fixed and floating. You purchase a fixed deeded week and if you want to use your week you can just show up and occupy your assigned unit. However if you want to come at a different time you just contact Hyatt vacation club and reserve what you want using your Hyatt points. You get home resort privalages over other Hyatt owner's but I didn't ask for specifics.

Listed prices were through the roof with a low of 62K all the way to 124k for week 52 high floor for a 2 BR for 1 week per year. Granted it was very nice but I actually liked the new Westin better and would also prefer The Marriott only because Marriott has a lot more locations worldwide over Hyatt.

I toured all 3 properties as a courtesy visit with no gifting just so I could see the properties and units.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Larry said:


> Not entirely correct. I was just there and they explained that it was sold as both fixed and floating. You purchase a fixed deeded week and if you want to use your week you can just show up and occupy your assigned unit. *However if you want to come at a different time you just contact Hyatt vacation club and reserve what you want using your Hyatt points. You get home resort privalages over other Hyatt owner's but I didn't ask for specifics.*
> 
> Listed prices were through the roof with a low of 62K all the way to 124k for week 52 high floor for a 2 BR for 1 week per year. Granted it was very nice but I actually liked the new Westin better and would also prefer The Marriott only because Marriott has a lot more locations worldwide over Hyatt.
> 
> I toured all 3 properties as a courtesy visit with no gifting just so I could see the properties and units.




Hyatt has an internal exchange system, but it requires that another owner relinquish his/her fixed week before you can reserve it; you cannot just call and reserve a week other than your deeded week.  There is a certain amount of gamesmanship given the 12-6 month reservation window as to losing your priority for your own week in order to reserve a different week.  I don't own Hyatt and didn't study it closely (I also like Westin and Marriott); Kal's advice page explains it better than I can:  http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm


----------



## Larry (Dec 21, 2014)

vacationtime1 said:


> Hyatt has an internal exchange system, but it requires that another owner relinquish his/her fixed week before you can reserve it; you cannot just call and reserve a week other than your deeded week.  There is a certain amount of gamesmanship given the 12-6 month reservation window as to losing your priority for your own week in order to reserve a different week.  I don't own Hyatt and didn't study it closely (I also like Westin and Marriott); Kal's advice page explains it better than I can:  http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm



You are probably correct in the long run but I am just repeating what the sales rep told me. Yea I know if there lips are moving yada yada -----, however for the next several years there probably will be plenty of developer inventory for internal trading especially at these prices so until they are sold out at least 75% most weeks should be available for internal trading.

Don't know much about Hyatt internal trading but I own 3 timeshares that are fixed/floating in the Carribbean and I have never had a problem switching my week for a small internal exchange fee.


----------



## bdh (Dec 28, 2014)

Larry said:


> however for the next several years there probably will be plenty of developer inventory for internal trading especially at these prices so until they are sold out at least 75% most weeks should be available for internal trading.



Developer owned units are not put into HRC exchange inventory - so there wouldn't be any HRC internal exchanges via the developer.  (Available internal exchange inventory only comes from deeded weeks/units that have been sold.) 

Doubt it will take several years to sell the bulk of the units.  So once units are sold and a year has passed, there may be a trickle of exchanges available in 2016 (ie: wouldn't expect many folks spend that kind of money to buy a unit and not use it the 1st year)


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 28, 2014)

bdh said:


> Developer owned units are not put into HRC exchange inventory - so there wouldn't be any HRC internal exchanges via the developer.  (Available internal exchange inventory only comes from deeded weeks/units that have been sold.)
> 
> Doubt it will take several years to sell the bulk of the units.  So once units are sold and a year has passed, there may be a trickle of exchanges available in 2016 (ie: wouldn't expect many folks spend that kind of money to buy a unit and not use it the 1st year)



I doubt there is anything that preventing Hyatt from seeding HRC with some developer-owned Ka'anapali inventory -- exchanging it for other weeks that were deposited into HRC and using those weeks for its own purposes.  It may create interest in Ka'anapali from existing Hyatt owners and it could be useful to Hyatt to control some exchange weeks from other resorts.  But I doubt we will ever really know what goes on behind the curtain.


----------



## dlca1 (Jan 15, 2015)

I received an offer from Hyatt Residence Club. Ka'anapali Beach. Seems like a decent deal. Cheaper than the 2 bedroom maintenance fees for my Westin Kaanapali at a brand new place. Any thoughts?

- $199 per night. 5 nights/6 days. 2 Bedroom 2 Bath.
- "Enjoy expansive ocean views from your private lanai complete with pune'e day bed. Plus if you call by Feb 2, 2015, get a $100 gift certificate to spend during your stay."
- In the tiny tiny fine-print, it says that "No specific room location or view is represented with this offer"
- Requires 90 minute timeshare presentation.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 15, 2015)

dlca1 said:


> I received an offer from Hyatt Residence Club. Ka'anapali Beach. Seems like a decent deal. Cheaper than the 2 bedroom maintenance fees for my Westin Kaanapali at a brand new place. Any thoughts?
> 
> - $199 per night. 5 nights/6 days. 2 Bedroom 2 Bath.
> - "Enjoy expansive ocean views from your private lanai complete with pune'e day bed. Plus if you call by Feb 2, 2015, get a $100 gift certificate to spend during your stay."
> ...



Interesting, if Hyatt is focusing on WKORV owners.

My thoughts?  You are being solicited for a timeshare tour, and you know that means a 90 minute sales pitch.  You will get a 2bd OV/OF unit -- because all of the 2bd units are OV/OF -- although probably on a low floor.  It is a beautiful, high end product, comparable in quality to and newer than WKORV/N.


----------



## crf450x (Jan 15, 2015)

dlca1 said:


> I received an offer from Hyatt Residence Club. Ka'anapali Beach. Seems like a decent deal. Cheaper than the 2 bedroom maintenance fees for my Westin Kaanapali at a brand new place. Any thoughts?
> 
> - $199 per night. 5 nights/6 days. 2 Bedroom 2 Bath.



$199 per night sounds like a GREAT DEAL!!!  On their website and an offer I previously received they have a promotion called "Escape to Maui" where the rooms are $599 per night.  I wish I could get the $199 offer.


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 21, 2015)

dlca1 said:


> I received an offer from Hyatt Residence Club. Ka'anapali Beach. Seems like a decent deal. Cheaper than the 2 bedroom maintenance fees for my Westin Kaanapali at a brand new place. Any thoughts?
> 
> - $199 per night. 5 nights/6 days. 2 Bedroom 2 Bath.
> - "Enjoy expansive ocean views from your private lanai complete with pune'e day bed. Plus if you call by Feb 2, 2015, get a $100 gift certificate to spend during your stay."
> ...



We just got today the same offer except we get 10,000 Hyatt points vs. $100 gift certificate if we call by 2/9/15.

Fine print also states:  "alternate location may be used if necessary" and "travel by August 31, 2015"


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 21, 2015)

vacationtime1 said:


> Interesting, if Hyatt is focusing on WKORV owners.
> 
> My thoughts?  You are being solicited for a timeshare tour, and you know that means a 90 minute sales pitch.  You will get a 2bd OV/OF unit -- because all of the 2bd units are OV/OF -- although probably on a low floor.  It is a beautiful, high end product, comparable in quality to and newer than WKORV/N.



We are not WKORV owners, but did receive the offer.  We own at SDO and Worldmark.


----------

